# اول فندق عائم فى العالم فى دبى !! المنشأ بالكامل فى عمق الخليج



## saif noor (5 يونيو 2006)

*اول فندق عائم فى العالم فى دبى !! المنشأ بالكامل فى عمق الخليج (اليكم الصور)*

*Dubai, U.A.E Hydropolis Hotel*​ 


n​


​

*The project is nothing if not ambitious. Constructed from a combination of concrete, steel and clear Plexiglas, Hydropolis will be **the world's first underwater luxury hotel. It will offer 220 suites, all sitting on the Persian Gulf floor 66 feet (20 meters) below the **surface.**. *​















​


----------



## saif noor (5 يونيو 2006)

ان شاء الله سيكون موضوعى الثانى عن احدث اساليب الانشاء الاوتوماتيكية العمل وهى بالطبع تخيلية مستقبلية


----------



## RBF (5 يونيو 2006)

أنا مش قاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادر 
بجد كفايه
لو لم أكن مصرياً لوددت أن أكون إماراتياً أو دبيياً أو ..... آآآآآآآآآآآآآ÷ ^%$*!$*^*)*(^$)
أنا اتجنييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت خلاص


----------



## RBF (5 يونيو 2006)

الناس دي بتدور بملقاط على التطور و الحداثه و التفرد ، و كل ده عملوه بس في 10 سنين ، كمان 20 سنه مش عارف هيكون شكلهم إيه


----------



## saif noor (5 يونيو 2006)

تخيل ان العالم كله انظاره الان الى دبى حيث لا عوائق للاستثمارات فسيحدث اكثر من ذلك


----------



## RBF (5 يونيو 2006)

بجد كده حرام ، أنا فعلاً نفسي في أي فرصة سفر لدبي ، مش عشان الفلوس و لا حاجه ، بس عشان أشارك في النهضة العربيه دي و لو بأي حاجه ، أكيد ممكن أشارك في أي مشروع من المشاريع الكبيره دي و آخد خبره ، يمكن أقدر أساعد في مصر ، إذا جه عليها الدور في يوم من الأيام

و برضه أستمتع بالحياه ، اللي متقدمة أكثر من الغرب نفسهم ، و لأول مره، أستمتع بالحداثة و التكنولوجيا في بلد عربي ، و أطلع لساني لكل الغرب، 
بجد جوايا مشاعر فخر عظيمه جداً مش قادر أوصفها ................


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (5 يونيو 2006)

المشروع جميل ومشاركه جميله منك ياسيف 
الفندق جميل جداااا ربنا يستر في مهندس الانشاء اللي هيعمله اكيد امه داعيه عليه 
يلا مش مهم هما اللي جابوها لنفسهم حد قالهم يخشوا مدني 
مالها عماره بتشتغل وتريح بالها يلا ما اطولش شكراا للموضوع الجميل


----------



## osama morsy (5 يونيو 2006)

شكرا علي المعلومات الثمينه ولا تحرمنا من متعة الافادة بهذه المعلومات الثرية دوما


----------



## hozza (6 يونيو 2006)

شكرا يا سيف على عرض صور الفندق دة ....... وكان نفسى فعلا اشوف الموضوع كمان بصور اكتر ...
المهم مش دة بس اللى غريب فى الامارات ............. انا كنت فى الامارات من كام شهر ......... شوفت حاجات تجنن بجد طبعا لو تعرفوا جزيرة النخلة اللى فى دبى .......... شىء ماهول ......... هناك فى الامارات فى حاجة جميلة جدا من الدولة سامحين بالانفتاح من جميع الدول ....... يعنى فكر وهات افكار فريدة وجميلة وعليهم راس المال هوة دة ملخص دولة الامارات ............يعنى معظم الافكار اللى هناك مش اماراتية..... الغالبية من معظم الدول المتقدمة ...........


----------



## saif noor (6 يونيو 2006)

ولله يا جماعة انا عايز اقولكم ان ما يحدث فى دبى الان كان من المفروض ان يكون فى مصر وبالفعل فان المشروع قد تد دراسته منذ سنوات ليتم تنفيذه فى مدينة العين السخنة فكما تعلمون نحن نقع على طريق التجارة الدولى الوحيد الذى يربط المعمورة وقد تم تنفيذ مشروع الميناء الخدمية الالكترونية فى العين السخنة وكنا من المخطط لنا ان نكون مكان هونج كونج بعد عودتها الى الصين ولكن الدول المستثمرة تراجعت لماذا هل تعرفون السبب؟


----------



## م/ ميدو (6 يونيو 2006)

مشكور اخى سيف (عيش كثير تشوف كثير)لكن المشروع اكيد راح يكلف ميزانيه وقدرها ...


----------



## eng_sam0 (6 يونيو 2006)

يا شباب المسئلة مو في الميزانية ولا في الانشائي اللي حيموت بعد ما ينتهي المشروع ؟ المسئلة هل انت قادر تعمل مثلة مستقبليا او لااا (صراحتا المشروع حلو ومو حلو) حلو بالنسبة لطريقة تصميمة الحديثة المواكبة ومو حلو لتقليده بعض الشي في الكتلة لبج العرب بدبي وهي على طريقة سفينة شراعيه


----------



## بسنت (10 يونيو 2006)

عاشوا اهل الخليج 
عاشو اهل الامارات فدييييييييييييييييييييييتكم


----------



## troy_119 (10 يونيو 2006)

moshakes_83 قال:


> المشروع جميل ومشاركه جميله منك ياسيف
> الفندق جميل جداااا ربنا يستر في مهندس الانشاء اللي هيعمله اكيد امه داعيه عليه
> يلا مش مهم هما اللي جابوها لنفسهم حد قالهم يخشوا مدني
> مالها عماره بتشتغل وتريح بالها يلا ما اطولش شكراا للموضوع الجميل




هههههههههههه على رايك يا اخ مشاكش حد قاله يدخل مدنى


----------



## راشد المزروعي (11 يونيو 2006)

مشـــاء الله عليهم كل يوم يبهرونا بمشروع وخاصتا دبـــي التي تحضن الكثـــير من المبدعين الاماراتيين .... 

مشاء الله اجتهدو حتى وصلو ...

زايد بن سلطان آل نهيان وراشد بن مكتوم آل مكتوم بدأو المسيرة ...

واكملها بأبداع اكثر الشيخ محمــد بن راشد آل مكتوم ... الذي هو صاحب اغلب المشاريع ويسمى ب:: (فــارس العـــرب)


----------



## RBF (11 يونيو 2006)

في الحقيقه ، هو صحيح ، "فارس العرب"
بارك الله في هذه العائله


----------



## المهندسة زهى (11 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
مادام في تكنولوجيا واعقول مبدعة .....والاهم هو المال (التمويل)
يصبح انجاز مثل هالمشاريع سهل


----------



## راشد المزروعي (11 يونيو 2006)

والله يا اخوان ان فارس العرب (محمد بن راشد) أبد مب مقصر مع شعبه ...

يعني تخيلو عدة مرات شفته يقود سياراة ويتفسح في دبي وبين شعبه من غير حرس ولا اصحاب .. بنفسه يقود ويتفسح ...

يا سبحان الله اي ثقه يثق في شعبه اي حب يحب شعبه .. الله يكثر من امثاله


----------



## RBF (11 يونيو 2006)

لقد قالها من قبل رسول كسرى لعمر
" عدلت، فأمنت، فنمت ياعمر"


----------



## soso2006 (11 يونيو 2006)

RBF قال:


> بجد كده حرام ، أنا فعلاً نفسي في أي فرصة سفر لدبي ، مش عشان الفلوس و لا حاجه ، بس عشان أشارك في النهضة العربيه دي و لو بأي حاجه ، أكيد ممكن أشارك في أي مشروع من المشاريع الكبيره دي و آخد خبره ، يمكن أقدر أساعد في مصر ، إذا جه عليها الدور في يوم من الأيام
> 
> و برضه أستمتع بالحياه ، اللي متقدمة أكثر من الغرب نفسهم ، و لأول مره، أستمتع بالحداثة و التكنولوجيا في بلد عربي ، و أطلع لساني لكل الغرب،
> بجد جوايا مشاعر فخر عظيمه جداً مش قادر أوصفها ................


 
ياريت بجد ، انا كمان نفسى فى السفر اوى وفكرة السفر دى على طول فى بالى مع انها صعبة على بنت لوحدها فى ظل ظروف وتقاليد المجتمع ......


----------



## saif noor (12 يونيو 2006)

*اساليب الانشاء المستقبلية والعمارة داخل المحيطات ان شاء الله تعجبكم!!!!*

اسف يا جماعة على تاخرى عنكم بالوضوع الجديد وبمشاركتى فانا الان اخوض امتحانات الماجستير وان شاء الله الا]فكار الجديدة تعجبكم
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/40976_1150115533.jpg[/IMG 


[IMG]http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded/40976_1150115596.jpg


----------



## RBF (12 يونيو 2006)

سوسو، الزمن اتغير، و كتير من العائلات الآن ممكن تسمح بالسفر لبناتها، بعد طبعاً ضمان الظروف المحيطه مثل مكان العمل و السكن و طبيعتهما و البلد .... إلخ

يعني الموضوع ممكن بس عايز شويه مجهود


----------



## RBF (12 يونيو 2006)

شكراً سيف، و لكن لم تقل، ما هي هذه المشاريع؟
هل هي مشاريع فعليه،تخيليه أم مثال للعماره داخل المحيطات فقط؟


----------



## saif noor (12 يونيو 2006)

هذه الصور تخص مشروع مستقبلى يسمى " فينوس" وهو يهدف الى ابتكار منتجعات متكاملة داخل البحار وهذه نماذج تخيلية


----------



## RBF (12 يونيو 2006)

شكراً للتوضيح، بس ممكن أعرف هو فين مكانه ؟


----------



## Arch_M (12 يونيو 2006)

الله مشاريع بس مشاريع ...وافكار غريبة وجديدة...ماعرف إلى اين يريدوا يوصلوا

بس تبغوا الصراحة هذه من علامات اخر الزمان والتطاول في البنيان 
فتذكروا اصحاب العقول


----------



## ابوولعه (13 يونيو 2006)

يا اماراتي الناس في العالم العربي ما لاقيين ياكلو ونتو تصبو الفلوس في البحر


----------



## brightarch (14 يونيو 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
لدي بعض المعلومات القليلة عن فندق الهايدروبوليس .... اتمنى تفيدكم. 

يقع الفندق في دبي، الامارات العربية المتحدة على شاطئ الجميرة ويحتل مساحة 260 هكتار اي ما يقارب مساحة هايبارك لندن







ويتضمن الفندق ثلاثة عناصر :
1-المحطة الارضية
2-نفق الاتصال
3- المجمع الترفيهي تحت الماء 

المحطة الارضية​





نفق الاتصال​





هذه بعض المخططات لمشروع الفندق(المجمع الترفيهي تحت الماء) من موقع http://www.crescent-hydropolis.com/





































وعذرا على كبر الصور


----------



## ذياب الذياب (27 يوليو 2006)

واااااااااووووووووووووووو من جد شىء رهيب


----------



## كينج المهندسين (27 يوليو 2006)

هذه سمكه مش فندق







والله صوره خياليه والله يهنيهم على التطور 

وعقبا لنا

تحياتي


----------



## محمود السيد حسن (27 يوليو 2006)

eng_man2006*********** الفلوس تعمل المستحيل هذا هو المثل الشعبى المصرى زمشرط انا هذا المثل يطبق على كل المشروعات بمعنى يكون التكلفة قليلة والفكرة كبيرة والمتكلف كتير والفكرة مش وصلة الله يوفككم


----------



## abu mohamed (27 يوليو 2006)

كما عودتنا دبى على الابداع


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (31 يوليو 2006)

كنت في زيارة لدبي لمدة عشرة ايام ، واتيحت لي الفرصة لمشاهدة المعالم المعمارية الحديثة بها ،..........وكانت اخر زيارة لي لدبي عام 2004 ، ولا ابالغ اذا قلت انني وجدت الكثير من المعالم التي لم يكن لها اي وجود من سنتين......ان تجربة دبي في العمران والتخطيط تجربة جديرة بالدراسة .....وندائي لاخواننا في المنتدي من دولة الامارات ان يعرضوا لنا صور ومعلومات عن المشروعات الجارية هناك الآن ......


----------



## soumiiiii (1 أغسطس 2006)

عنجد هالمباني مو طبيعية
وبس مو غريبة على بلد مهتم بالفن المعماري متل الامارات


----------



## mooooood (14 مايو 2007)

thanxxxxxxxxx


----------



## المهندسة هدهد (14 مايو 2007)

رووووعة....


----------



## ahmed sharaf (23 مايو 2007)

ولسه هيوريكم محمد بن راشد مش زى ناس تانية هتورينا حاجات كتيرة بردة


----------



## mahm61 (23 مايو 2007)

ماشاء الله لا فوة الا بالله - وربنا يزيد ويبارك


----------



## مهم (23 مايو 2007)

مشروع قمة فى الروعة بس من جد الانشائى بيتعب من جد فى التنفيذ والمعمارى الى صمم عندة خيال رائع وشكرا .


----------



## raghad (24 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا على مجهودك معانا 
يارب تفرج في يوم علينا في العراق ونتخلص من الاحتلال كي نستطيع ان ننهض بانفسنا مرة اخرى ونعود لامجاد الاعمار نحن في شوق كبير لهذه اللحظة قولوا يارب معاي..


----------



## العماري المعماري (24 مايو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررر على الصور 
اتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## اديييب (12 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (13 أبريل 2008)

*حتى لا تحزن ؟؟؟*



RBF قال:


> أنا مش قاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااادر
> بجد كفايه
> لو لم أكن مصرياً لوددت أن أكون إماراتياً أو دبيياً أو ..... آآآآآآآآآآآآآ÷ ^%$*!$*^*)*(^$)
> أنا اتجنييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييت خلاص


 
السلام عليكم
يا اخي انت تملك احدى اقدم الحضارات في العالم.
هذا البناء كم سنه سوف يدوم 50 او 100 او 150 سنه اتوقع مش اكثر مهما عملوا وحضارة الاهرامات عمرها للان اكثر من 5000 سنه !!! فمن له الحق بان يفتخر وبقيت الاهرامات اعلى بناء في التاريخ حتى منتصف القرن العشرين اي اكثر من 5000 سنه.
والاهم يا اخي " الباقيات الصالحات خير عند ربك وأبقى " والباقيات قول" سبحان والحمدلله ولا اله الا الله والله اكبر".

والذي يحدث في دول الخليج هو مصداقا لقول رسولنا الكريم من علامات يوم القيامه " ..... يوم ترى الحفاة العراة رعاة الابل والشاه يتطالون في البنيان ...." 

مع تحياتي للجميع

م. رزق حجاوي


----------



## هنادي الصدقية (14 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم


شكرا اخوي على الموضوع


لكن الحمدلله والشكر يعني من زين جو الخليج حتى يبنون فيه مفكرينه الابيض المتوسط على غفلة

احنا نفسنا نبعد عن الساحل اكثر وندخل على البر نبرد على نفسنا والاخوان يدخلونا في البحر زيادة

والله ما يحس بالمصيبة اللي اللي عايش فيها ... مع هالتطور ليه الناس ما زالوا ما يصدقون تجيهم اجازة حتى لو اسبوع واحد الا يسافرون واللي مو قادرين على السفر يخيمون في بر

الله لا يوريكم الرطوبة والموت اللي احنا فيه 
وبلا ما اروح بعيد انتوا بس قارنوا جدة والشرقية مع الرياض وتعرفون الفرق



سلااااااااااام


----------



## masa_arch2010 (16 أبريل 2008)

سبحاااااااااااااااان الله الخيال ليس له حدود


----------



## إبراهيم آل حمرة (16 أبريل 2008)

بصرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااحة الإمارات متطورة عمرانيا وهي الأولى عربيا بوجهة نظري0
ليت السعودية مثلها0


----------



## Arch_M (18 أبريل 2008)

شكرا لك على الصور واتمنى ان يكون لديك معلومات ورسومات اكثر تفصيلا


----------



## وحش العمارة (24 مايو 2008)

شكررررررررررررررا جزيلا
مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر

__________________


----------



## الهادييي (26 مايو 2008)

مشروع رائع


----------



## هيثم شفيق (26 فبراير 2009)

مشـــاء الله عليهم كل يوم يبهرونا بمشروع جديد مشكور علي العمل الممتاز


----------



## muyud2005 (3 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عزه الشريف (21 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم جزاك الله خيرررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## hermione (21 مارس 2010)

ايه يا جماعه هو فى ايه !!!!
هو الجمال والعمارة كلها فى دبى بس ولا ايه
المشروع جاااااامد


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (21 مارس 2010)

شكرا على مشاركتك الحلوة


----------



## معمارالشام (22 مارس 2010)

قديم جدا ورأيته مرارا


----------



## مطيع يحيى (29 مارس 2010)

*شكرا على مشاركتك الحلوة*​


----------



## firstart81 (30 مارس 2010)

اتركو الكلام الفاضي دا الانسان بيعمل كل شئ كل شئ طالما عنده عقل ومهنه وتخصص وتطبق هذي الامور طالما فيه فلوس .... واللي بتشوفوه دا في دبي مش موجود لسه ولا هيتعمل باختصار اللي اتعمل ما هم عارفين يوظفوه ولا عارفين يستخدموه كله في الهوا والاخ الفاضل اللي بيقول لو لم اكن مصريا عيب دا مصر يابني كل شئ في الامارات مشري بالفلوس حتي الخبره حتي اللي بيصمم واللي عايش هناك سيبك من الغلط دا عيب مصر متقدرش بمال مصر مهما كانت اهلها ظالمين برده خليكي عزيز بيها


----------



## mohamed2009 (30 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## hananfadi (30 مارس 2010)

صور رائعة شكرا لك


----------

